# Pride of Bilbao



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

I hope I am not duplicating a thread, but I notice that in January, P&O renewed their charter of Pride of Bilbao from Irish Ferries until October 2010, with an option to extend to October 2013. 
The Spannish opposition responded by immediately suspending their service with Fortuny, to the great inconvenience of intending passengers as Pride of Bilbao was away for her annual refit at the time. There is a thought that the Spannish may return in April with a different vessel, possibly freight only.

Fred


----------



## GaryAndrews (Mar 31, 2006)

fred henderson said:


> I hope I am not duplicating a thread, but I notice that in January, P&O renewed their charter of Pride of Bilbao from Irish Ferries until October 2010, with an option to extend to October 2013.
> The Spannish opposition responded by immediately suspending their service with Fortuny, to the great inconvenience of intending passengers as Pride of Bilbao was away for her annual refit at the time. There is a thought that the Spannish may return in April with a different vessel, possibly freight only.
> 
> Fred


Hi Fred,

The situation with AT Ferries/Acciona remains anything but clear....if I hear anything I'll post.

Gary


----------



## HarbourCam (Jul 29, 2007)

Video of P&O Pride of Bilbao entering Portsmouth Harbour:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=yxaJoI2pj2U


----------

